# Sentra 2007 Error code P1564



## tokata3620 (Apr 24, 2011)

The cruise control set indicator blinking but no check engine light appear.So i took the car to a nissan mechanic and he gave me error code P1564 wich mean that i have to replace the steering switch for the cruise control.Can anybody tell me how to do it myself?
Read more at Sentra 2007 Error code P1564 - Nissan Forum


----------

